# Discount Lift Tickets? Shell BOGO?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Got family coming into town - are there any good discount lift tickets around? There used to be the Shell gas BOGO deal for Loveland, but I can't tell if it's still on this season...

Thanks!

-AH


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry Andy, I'm probably too late but Ski Cooper is offering buy one get one tickets on Tuesdays and $30 tickets (with live music) on Thursdays. You can also get a $45 ticket at Monarch with a season pass to any other ski area. Those are the best deals I know about for this year.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Logan! Someone mentioned that Phillips 66 may be doing the deal that Shell had. Anyone know about this?

-AH


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

The only thing I heard of for this year was the Colorado GEMS card..... It was a $30 Fee then BOGO at 11 Mts including Loveland, A Basin and Monarch. Don't know if they are still available.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

$10 to a liftie has never failed me...just gotta stay on the upper lifts (no ticket scanners) till you're done. Obviously this might not be a go to with guests but for personal riding it works great. I just hold up an old season pass with the bill folded under...you generally get a nod and a verbal "beep" for the ticket that won't scan.


----------

